# Dual WAN ISP's with FreeBSD recommendation



## realizm77 (May 7, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. For starters I don't want to use pfSense for this. Most of the research I've been finding on the web is pointing to using pfSense. I already have freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 on a new Dell Poweredge 1U and freebsd FreeBSD on another Dell Poweredge T110. Therefore, I don't want to start all over with installing pfSense on the machines I've dedicated as routing platforms for my client. Nevertheless, I was wondering if anyone out there has had experience with setting up FreeBSD failover and loadbalancing mechanisms with two different ISP links SUCCESSFULLY. If there is a person out there that can point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate that.


----------



## mix_room (May 9, 2012)

The handbook is usually the right place to start: 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-aggregation.html

Perhaps you will also be able to get more help if you explain in more detail what you actually want to do.


----------

